# Peel Regional Aquarium Club Annual Auction



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

*The Peel Regional Aquarium Club will be hosting their annual auction Sunday, November 3, 2013. Sellers are asked to bring their fish in between 8AM and 10 AM with the auction starting at 10AM.

We are presenting a new auction format this year. 
Please visit our website for further details.

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/auction.shtml

Lots of rare and exciting fish available for a multi-item raffle
50/50 draws 
Food, snack and refreshments will be available for sale
Plenty of free parking

I hope to see you all there!

Should you have any questions or comments please feel free to PM me.

Thank you, 
Haydn *​


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The link for the auction rules doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone from PRAC know when the sellers forms online are going to be available? Been checking their website for awhile and still not updated


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

There are some new rules I am sure what I think of them,

"As a buyer, you must have an auction card and be seated in order to bid. Your hand goes up at the beginning of bidding and stays up as long as you're still interested in bidding. Once your hand goes down, you will not be able to re-enter that bidding for that item. No exceptions."

"Item inspections for buyers will occur during intermissions only. Buyers will not be permitted to inspect fish while the auction is going on."

I have seen alot of fish auctions where they lower the price to $1 and then you get 20+ people bidding and they drop out and rejoin trying to out maneuver the other bidders.

I also like to check out lots if i missed one that I had on my list, that way I keep a fresh list going.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It is going to be available Oct. 26th.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

snaggle said:


> There are some new rules I am sure what I think of them,
> 
> "As a buyer, you must have an auction card and be seated in order to bid. Your hand goes up at the beginning of bidding and stays up as long as you're still interested in bidding. Once your hand goes down, you will not be able to re-enter that bidding for that item. No exceptions."
> 
> ...


From what I've heard, they're adopting the SAM - Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal auction format. Apparently they, SAM, have the best run auction in the country, ending in 5 hours or less with way more lots than our auctions here in Ontario.

PRAC - Peel Regional Aquarium Club has acquired the software for this type of auction format. It's quite amazing actually. Yes, there will be a few changes, but all in all, you'll be out the door a lot sooner.

*What are some of these changes?*

*Yes, you'll be able to view the bags on the tables.* But, only during a pre-determined intermission every hour of 15 minutes or so. This gives the auctioneers a break & you a chance to stretch your legs.

*Yes, you'll have to be seated to bid.* But, imagine a screen with a current list of the upcoming 20 or so items. Information is the key. If you need a break, you can sneak out between lots you don't want. Easy actually.

*Yes, you'll have to put your bidder card up at the start of the bidding.* The last card up wins the bid. We've all seen this several times at our local auctions when the bidding is hot! The only difference, no sneak-in bids. It works!

Auctioneers have a hard time seeing who's bidding & these changes will really help them & make the process go faster.

I welcome these changes, 'cause I hate sitting through an 8 hour auction! I think a lot of the other club executives are going to be at this auction to see how well it runs.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is what I think I heard.

Looking forward to the auction on Sunday, Nov 3rd, 2013

Check out the PRAC Website


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

*Prac Auction*

Hello Matt are you still having issues with getting the rules? If so I can email them directly to you. send me a PM

Snaggle I understand what you are saying and we did weight the pro's and cons of the bidding process. For the few dollars someone can save on the odd item we are looking at saving everyone that attends the auction 2 to 3 hours on thier day. We felt that that was worth the few dollars someone might save. Also all bidding will start a two dollars and move forward from there. I will be having an orientation with all the auctioneers so that the bidding process will be both fair and have a cadance to it. Auctioneers are also not allowed to bid.

I have seen this auction process in action and it can go through approx. 240 items an hour. Yes that is not a typo. a 1044 item auction took 5 hours to do with 15 minute breaks every third table. I don't expect to be that fast but a rate of 200 items an hour is not unreasonable. We are having the extra breaks because we will also be raffling off bags of fish and any donations we get from local suppliers. There will be some very rare fish and plants available in these raffles.

Torontoplantman there will not be a seller form for you to fill out but a link on the website that you enter the information into the database. You will get a confirmation via email for your entries and when you show up the day of the auction you will get a listing of all the items you have registered with your pre printed labels for your items.

Please feel free to ask any questions you have about the auction format or if you are having any issues with data entry or anything else please PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

fishead said:


> *The Peel Regional Aquarium Club will be hosting their annual auction Sunday, November 3, 2013.
> 
> Lots of rare and exciting fish available for a multi-item raffle
> *​


This 'Multi-item' Raffle will most likely be done as a Chinese Auction. The difference between a Raffle & a Chinese Auction is each prize has its own "jar". You buy as many tickets you want. Then put the tickets in the jar in front of the item you want.

At the 2013 SOKS(Southern Ontario Killifish Society) BBQ this past July we had a Chinese auction. A table was set up with some really rare Killifish pairs from our speaker out of Buffalo, NY, USA.

I've never seen this style of raffle in action before. So I bought a large strip of tickets. Watched others go ahead of me. I was learning & listening. I overheard some strategies on bidding. I went to my trusted source & got some advise from SwimmyD on how to bid successfully. I really wanted the pair of Fundulopanchax avichang GEML 00-16. So I put my tickets in a few of the jars & hoped for the best. When the tickets were all in the jars, they announce the raffle closed & proceeded to pick one ticket out of each jar. To my surprise... I won! Yaaaaaaaaaa! I won the pair I was after!

Here a photo of the 2013 SOKS Killifish BBQ Chinese Auction









I hear there are going to be some rare finds at the Multi-Item Raffles.

Looking forward to the PRAC Auction Day


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ill try to be there if babies permit.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking forward to attending


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I can foresee some problems.
-What happens when there are more people than chairs to be seated? Those who stand can't bid.
-It will be pretty crowded around the tables when seated bidders get up to view items with 15 mins to see them.
- What happens when, for example, only 2 people are left bidding and then both drop their hands at the same time? Who wins?.....maybe you have to go up to the booth for instant replay lol.

There might be other issues.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

rush2112 said:


> I can foresee some problems.
> -What happens when there are more people than chairs to be seated? Those who stand can't bid.


There will be plenty of seats & lots of room. We have a new floor plan set-up at the Legion. 


rush2112 said:


> -It will be pretty crowded around the tables when seated bidders get up to view items with 15 mins to see them.


Last year's PRAC Auction was pretty crowded as well and it was our best auction ever!

Again, we have a new set-up for the floor plan & there will be more room allotted to the auction in general.



rush2112 said:


> - What happens when, for example, only 2 people are left bidding and then both drop their hands at the same time? Who wins?.....maybe you have to go up to the booth for instant replay lol.


This 'card-up' style of bidding has been used before at other club auctions on the really hot items.

Well, if both bidder drop at the same? 
One of the bidder will claim the item. I've seen this happen before.

Hmmm..... I do like your idea on the 'Instant Replay' though! LoL.



rush2112 said:


> There might be other issues.


What other issues would you like to discuss?


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey...this system sounds interesting. Maybe it's better. We'll see.

Other points.....

Realistically nothing will go for $2 unless only one person bids. As soon as a minimum of two people are involved the price will be at least $3. 

Suppose nobody shows interest in an item. Will the auctioneer call out first person to put their hand up gets it for $2.

Not sure but it could get disruptive with people constantly standing up to walk over to a transaction table to pay for their item. 

Someone has to bring the item over to that pay table anyway. Why can't you have runners as usual collect the money from buyers at their seats.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I am still debating on attending this event. I enjoy auctions immensely but the auction is only part of the reason for going. I personally really enjoy getting to see other hobbyists and talking with them. I agree this new system makes it a more efficient but it ruins much of the social aspect of these events. For this reason alone I have go consider coming as both a buyer and a seller. 

Just my .02¢

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

rush2112 said:


> Hey...this system sounds interesting. Maybe it's better. We'll see.


Montreal & some American Fish Clubs use this system & they're auctions are a lot shorter, time-wise than ours, & with more items going through. So a 1000 item auction can be done in 5 hours or so & with regular breaks every 3rd table.



rush2112 said:


> Other points.....
> 
> Realistically nothing will go for $2 unless only one person bids. As soon as a minimum of two people are involved the price will be at least $3.
> 
> Suppose nobody shows interest in an item. Will the auctioneer call out first person to put theirs hand up gets it for $2.


Auctioneers discretion or its a 'no-sale'.



rush2112 said:


> Not sure but it could get disruptive with people constantly standing up to walk over to a transaction table to pay for their item.
> 
> Someone has to bring the item over to that pay table anyway. Why can't you have runners as usual collect the money from buyers at their seats.


A runner will bring you a bag-tag & you go up to pay & collect your fish/item. Simple. Same as a runner going to the Cashier, except you get to stretch your legs. LOL.

I dunno know how many fish auctions you've been to, but I've been to one that dragged on for over 8hrs! As a seller, myself, that's just torture especially if there's a better, faster system out there.

It's a proven system & it works.



eatmysox said:


> I am still debating on attending this event. I enjoy auctions immensely but the auction is only part of the reason for going. I personally really enjoy getting to see other hobbyists and talking with them. I agree this new system makes it a more efficient but it ruins much of the social aspect of these events. For this reason alone I have go consider coming as both a buyer and a seller.
> 
> Just my .02¢
> 
> Sent from my tube on the lazy river


I really do enjoy your company! Honestly! LOL. Except, of course, when you're bidding on the stuff I am. Remember, 'No friends at an auction'.

I don't really think you can say the social will be any different with a new format. Same players, just a few good changes.

I think you'll come. Take it all in & go back to KWAS with a 'Why didn't we think of that' attitude. Come on down. We wanna see your stuff here & have a few laughs.

Change is the only constant in life. Use it to your advantage & you are the winner.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I as well think that if the runner is bringing you a tag why not bring the fish. If I'm up out of my seat paying for a bag of fish I will be unable to bid on the next item up for auction and if there is a waiting time at the cashier table I may miss a couple of items. Other than that it sounds interesting.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

*Discus?*

Is there any interest in Discus at the auction? I would love to have some of my fish at the auction.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bob123 said:


> I as well think that if the runner is bringing you a tag why not bring the fish. If I'm up out of my seat paying for a bag of fish I will be unable to bid on the next item up for auction and if there is a waiting time at the cashier table I may miss a couple of items. Other than that it sounds interesting.


Hey, it's part of the auction format & we'll see how it goes. We're learning new things here & we'll see how it goes.

If you're purchasing multiple lots in a row, you can stay seated, buy & hang onto your tags & go to the Cashier when your finished your buying frenzy.

*Just a Note: We are going to have the upcoming next 20 items on an overhead screen, so you'll know what's up for auction at all times.*



vandiscus said:


> Is there any interest in Discus at the auction? I would love to have some of my fish at the auction.


There's discus in each auction and quality always gets a good price. Bring some. We'd love to see yours.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

At some auctions Discus are in demand while at others not so much. It also depends on the quality of the Discus that is up for auction.

Scott the idea of a screen showing upcoming items is a good idea.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

there seems to be a bit of confusion on the bag tag. A runner does not bring you a bag tag. the bag goes to the cashier table where you pay for it and pick up your bag. The tag is split at this table one part stays with the bag the second part is kept as a record for data entry. Hope that clears things up. 

Changes are tough for everyone and we will do everything we can to help make the changes as smooth as possible. Any quesitons please ask.

As for socializing I think it will be much easier as you will know exactly when the items are coming up for sale that you want. Remember you get both a list and the items coming up will be on a screen. So you will not miss that item you really wanted ever again. When your not bidding you can socialize. 

for your Discus you are more than welcome to bring some for auction and if you are worried about price you can put a minimum bid on your item when you pre register your fish. It is printed right onto the label. We also do not charge extra for minimum bids, or mailing out cheques to sellers. 

for anyone thinking about not attending because they are worried about the changes it is your choice but you will be missing out on some unique and rare fish/plants that will be available both in the auction and in the raffles. I will be posting a list this weekend of them. 

See everyone there


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it true that items will be randomly spread by the auction organizers?

If yes, for someone who for example wishes to sell say 5 bags. They would not simply go to table 1 to 5 but would be scattered all over.

Even worse, because there is no bumping allowed, if one were to bring only one single rare and expensive item they might have to wait for the whole day should the item be placed on the last table!

Sellers won't like these rules.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Were you at the KWAS Auction today? How did you like their new set-up? Did you notice any changes? I did. And... I still made MONEY!



rush2112 said:


> Hey...this system sounds interesting. Maybe it's better. We'll see.


I like this... Maybe it is better. I think we should... wait & see.



rush2112 said:


> Is it true that items will be randomly spread by the auction organizers?
> 
> If yes, for someone who for example wishes to sell say 5 bags. They would not simply go to table 1 to 5 but would be scattered all over.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should PM Haydn aka fishead as he noted in the first post.

Clubs are going this route. People wanna leave at 3:00-3:30. Auctions are too long as it stands now. Wouldn't you like to leave earlier?

*Online registration is active now. Visit Peel Regional Aquarium Club auction page*


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

As a seller...How much does PRAC take from each item sold?


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes I was at KWAS today and I sold several items and made money. However, I didn't notice anything different other than the room. It was used years ago too. 

I spoke with Haydyn. I'm aware of the new system and I'm ok with trying something new. Of course, I would like to get out earlier. 

I'm just bringing forward some of the concerns I heard people talk about.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

rush2112 said:


> Yes I was at KWAS today and I sold several items and made money. However, I didn't notice anything different other than the room. It was used years ago too.
> 
> I spoke with Haydyn. I'm aware of the new system and I'm ok with trying something new. Of course, I would like to get out earlier.
> 
> I'm just bringing forward some of the concerns I heard people talk about.


Sorry I missed you. See you at the PRAC auction. I'll be on the registration table. I hear your a discus lover. Did you have the Jack Wattley discus at KWAS?


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sure thing....let's chat at PRAC next Sunday.

PM sent.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Rush2112 pm replied to. Most sellers with rare fish usually bring more than one bag of fish to sell but yes you are correct that a random system will be used to place the items on the tables.This is done so that each table will have the same number of items on it.

As a seller for many years I have often brought rare fish to an auction and it sell for far less than it's worth so item placement does not matter that much. As eatmysox stated Bewiskered's items sell for a good price no matter where they are placed. So the first 5 table rule by sellers is a bit of a myth.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Peel Aquarium Club Fall Auction this Sunday*

*Online registration is active.

Visit Peel Regional Aquarium Club auction page*

*Don't Forget!!!

CHANGE THE CLOCKS BEFORE YOU GO TO BED SATURDAY NIGHT.

Dalight savings is early Sunday, November 3, 2013 
at 2:00:00 AM clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, November 3, 2013 at 1:00:00 AM*

See you all at the auction this coming Sunday Nov 3rd, 2013


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

fishead said:


> there seems to be a bit of confusion on the bag tag. A runner does not bring you a bag tag. the bag goes to the cashier table where you pay for it and pick up your bag. The tag is split at this table one part stays with the bag the second part is kept as a record for data entry. Hope that clears things up.
> 
> Changes are tough for everyone and we will do everything we can to help make the changes as smooth as possible. Any quesitons please ask.
> 
> ...


Are you still going to post the list of unique and rare fish and plants.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the delay here is the list of rare fish that will be available at the auction either via the auction or the raffle.

Rainbowfish

Puedomugil sp Red Neon (paskai)
Puedomugil guertrudi Aru 2
Glossolepis Sp. Wanamensis

Killifish 

Nothobranchius Rachovii ( not rare in the hobby but lost in this area)
Austrolebias nigripinnis (again not in the area)

Livebearer

Bleeding heart Platies
Limia Vitatta F3 The Cuban Molly
Alfaro Cultratus
Vienna Emerald Doublesword Guppy


Betta imbellis
Betta schalleri

plecos 

Acanthicus Adonis Adonis Pleco
Leproracanthycus sp. L91

Shrimp

Red Rili shrimp
Carbon Rili Shrimp


plants 

Cryptocoryne nurii ( the real deal ) Patang
Cryptocoryne nurii Mutated
Cryptocoryne Cordata Rosanervig
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green Gecko (real)

more will be added


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Why are only 2 of the plants labeled "real"?  are we to assume that the other crypts may not be what their actually labeled as?



fishead said:


> Sorry for the delay here is the list of rare fish that will be available at the auction either via the auction or the raffle.
> 
> Rainbowfish
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I what's quite impressed with the online registration. Once I did a few & realized that my iPad would AutoFill my email address, things went quicker. It forced me to be more organized with my lots. Got all my plants bagged last night. Prepped my books, aquariums & other non-live stuff this morning. Bagging up my fish this afternoon. I think I might go out for a movie with the Mrs. tonight. A full 18 hours ahead of my usual routine for auction prep. Cool.

I got the email saying "the online registration is now closing" and read more & it says "If you have any more entries please bring them tomorrow and they can be added". That'll be good if I find something I missed.



TorontoPlantMan said:


> Why are only 2 of the plants labeled "real"?  are we to assume that the other crypts may not be what their actually labeled as?


There's a lot of mis-labelling plants with wrong names.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you have to preregister? I'm still not sure if I can attend, and didn't see this tread till after the deadline


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> There's a lot of mis-labelling plants with wrong names.


lol great, looks like i'll be walking around with a book in hand


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

nightowl1350 said:


> Do you have to preregister? I'm still not sure if I can attend, and didn't see this tread till after the deadline


Just come on down!

If your selling you can still bring in your products before 10:00 am for the Peel Fish Auction.

If Buying only, you can show up anytime from 9:00 am onwards.

Cash Auction. No ATM on premises.

At the Royal Canadian Legion at 1133 Queen E (just East of 410)

Hope to see you there.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

TorontoPlantman All the plants are the real deal the reason I said real deal for those two plants is that there are imposters that have shown up at some of the auctions in Southern Ontario that have not been these plants. Kinda like how we see people with "Altums" for sale ad the are not Altums but Scalare. All the Crypts listed are the real thing.

Other rare Fish that were just confirmed that will be in the auction or the raffle. 

Corydorus eques Wild from Brazil Again the real deal. There will be two bags of 3 
These Corys that sell for 40.00 ea on Ebay. 

Also there will be Two of the largest Cichlid in the world 

Boulangerchromis microlepis The Emporor Cichlid from Lake Tangynika 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Please keep in mind that any unregistered Items that do arrive tomorrow will have the following 

They will not be on the Full list of all the items on the first 18 tables

The items will be placed on the final 2 tables of the auction

Space is limited on these last two tables so items could be turned away. 

While we understand that you may have forgotten something bring unregistered items at your own peril as there is a possibly that they could get turned away. 

Thank you all for your comments, input, and pre registration and see everyone tomorrow


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

*Photos from PRAC auction 03Nov2013*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741846.141380715918322&type=1&l=ee8e56f1a4


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I had to leave around 2pm from the PRAC auction, 
but I managed to get some interesting fish and plants and accessories 

Fish: Corydoras Blochi C032, Julidochromis Transcriptus, Tatia Perugae Catfish
Plants: Egeria Densa Anacharis, Hygroriza Aristata ( Floating Bamboo Grass )
Accessories: 2 x Awesome looking Onyx column rocks ( kinda look like petrified wood, but better  ) 
Also got a bag of Biological Spheres filter media

What did you get ?

When did the auction end ?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I went. Not sure if my items sold as they were on the last table and I didn't stay till the end. 

It seemed t go well. It took a bit of adjusting to some of the new rules, but all seemed to go with them. I picked up a few items, but not sure if some of the very small fry should have been sold. It is ok if you know what you are doing. I got a bag of tiny angels (some smaller than dime size) and if you don't realize they are still on brine shrimp they will likely starve to death. Having raised angels from eggs I'm fine with it, but some may not be.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Auction ended at 5:30 pm. Won two of the raffles Three beacon pleco and Double tail guppies. Also got 4- L 144's, Monty swords, Red eyed swords, two powerheads, assassin snails, Asian glass cats. A real buyers auction.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I ended up grabbing 4 nice rare crypts and about 15 other random plants. Would take too long to list everything I purchased but here's the ones I'm most excited about. 

1. Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
2. Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang 'Mutated'
3. Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang
4. Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko'
5. Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica'
6. Cryptocoryne Affinis

Also, I'm surprised they didn't do this at the auction but a big thanks to all those who volunteered and donated things for the auction. Saw a couple guys from the forum there, big shout out to Scotmando I saw him working hard from early morning until the end of the auction!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Peel Regional Aquarium Club Fall Auction*



TorontoPlantMan said:


> I ended up grabbing 4 nice rare crypts and about 15 other random plants. Would take too long to list everything I purchased but here's the ones I'm most excited about.
> 
> 1. Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
> 2. Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang 'Mutated'
> ...


I saw most of those cryptocorynes go through & they are awesome. Nice score! These are the real deal.

Your Welcome! All the volunteers did a great job. The new format worked well. A few kinks at the start, but when we got in the groove, it went fast. We brainstormed after the auction over a beer for next year's fall auction, it'll be even better.

Thanks to all the volunteers & auctioneers & buyers & seller & FINATICS & Northfin Foods & VANDERFLEET Tulips & other donators for your help & support.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

So how many lots were auctioned off. I had heard they were expecting over 1000.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> I saw most of those cryptocorynes go through & they are awesome. Nice score! These are the real deal.
> 
> Your Welcome! All the volunteers did a great job. The new format worked well. A few kinks at the start, but when we got in the groove, it went fast. We brainstormed after the auction over a beer for next year's fall auction, it'll be even better.
> 
> Thanks to all the volunteers & auctioneers & buyers & seller & FINATICS & Northfin Foods & VANDERFLEET Tulips & other donators for your help & support.


I was really happy with the crypts, although they weren't in the best condition many had new growth starting and are just too rare to pass on. I ended up getting a couple plants off you as well, very nice condition I'm super pleased.



catinthehat said:


> So how many lots were auctioned off. I had heard they were expecting over 1000.


There were 18 or 19 tables if I'm not mistaken, and between 20-30 items per table. There was easily a few hundred items there but definitely not over 1000


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

There was 19 tables. 18 for the preregistered items and 19 was for items that showed up the day of the auction.

Pre registered items final total was 811 items and I do not have the number for the day of entries yet from our computer guy. I will post it when I get it.

final total should be around 900 items. Will also post the average selling price with the final total when I get it.

While it took longer to auction the items than I would have liked to see we still shaved off 2 hours at the end of the auction. Last year we did have everything finished until 8 pm. We were out of the room shortly after 6 pm this with with pay outs. Our ultimate goal is to do 1000 items by 3 pm and won't be happy until that goal is achived. anyone who attended the auction please give me your comments both good and bad via email at [email protected] or PM me here please.

Next year if our club continues to grow we will be adding a Show to the auction.

Thank you all for your attendance, support, help and your patiences with some of the glitches we had at the beginning of the auction and the late start.


----------



## rjlw (Nov 7, 2010)

*Overall liked system but would like to see some changes*

I thought the new system worked fairly well and will likely get better now that everyone is used to it.

I was very unhappy with the placement of items. I brought 16 items, 9 were on tables 15-18. How is this random? Some didn't sell because of poor placement. I would not likely participate again if I was not assured that they are at the very least placed randomly on each of the tables (e.g. Durham, where Tables 1 and 2 are auctioned first and the order of the remaining tables is done by lot). I overheard another seller indicating that she brought only six items but two of them were on Table 18.

As a frequent auctioneer, I liked the cards and the no bids if you aren't sitting rules. I did not like the rule that you had to have your card up in the beginning - there were many instances yesterday where bids were refused because the bidder was late to put up his card. Strict enforcement of this rule costs the club and the sellers. While it is a good rule of thumb, as you will often escape the attention of the auctioneer if you try to come in too late, it is foolish to rigorously enforce this rule.

Overall, I thought the day went fairly well for such a radical change to the way things have been done. I really did not expect it to go as well as it did. I think with everyone having done it before that it will go better next time. Kudos for trying something new.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for you comments and feed back.

I agree with you that the Randomization program did not work as it should have. This may have been due to an issue with converting the programming from French to English. We will have the program for a full year so we will fix that issue over that time frame. There will be other changes to the program as well so that a scanner is used for the upcoming items so that the projector will be 100% in order. 

I agree we did miss some bids with the new system but we did get better with it as the day went on. Remember the auctioneers were doing this system for the first time too. They had a huge adjustment period too. Overall I thought they did a great job and once they got into a rythum they were better able to catch all the bidders. 

We learned alot about the system yesterday and will be able to improve on alot of it for next year. Even something simple like the bag tags will be improved on for next year. 

Please if anyone has more ideas, comments or suggestion get them to me. Our whole reason for making these radical changes is to make the whole Auction experiance better for everyone involved. 

Thank you


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to admit, it wasn't bad, though I missed the fun of the sneak bid, I can't deny it was much faster this way. Not a bad trade off. I got a lot of nice stuff, and it was good not to be stuck 'til late in the evening to get to the last tables.

I did think a few times folks putting up cards who were told they were too late were really not given quite enough time to get a card up. I know I got caught at least twice, simply didn't get quite enough time to process what was being offered to get a card in the air.

I understand the system was new and there was a learning curve.. it got much better after the first couple of tables, but there were quite a few things either overlooked or missed that were done one or two at a time, sort of irregularly. I think it was a bit difficult for some to to understand what some of those items were in time to make a decision whether to bid or not. Fortunately a bag 'o snails I'd been hoping to get which temporarily disappeared, showed up later and I was happy to get them.

I heard a number of comments around me saying things like, where are they now, what's that he's selling.. etc., so there's room for improvement, but there's a year to do that too.

Enjoyed it, and spent far more than I planned to. Too many tempting things, like those crypts... I actually ended up with two Green geckos, brain fatigue I guess, but all the more for the club as a result. Don't mind that.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know when they'll be sending out the sellers cheques? or has anyone received theirs yet? I couldn't stay and wait in line.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Does anyone know when they'll be sending out the sellers cheques? or has anyone received theirs yet? I couldn't stay and wait in line.


I haven't rec'd my cheque from the KWAS Auction which was on Oct 27!!! The weekend before!

Hopefully soon. This is volunteer work, not full time job kinda work. We'll just have to wait. They'll come.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> I haven't rec'd my cheque from the KWAS Auction which was on Oct 27!!! The weekend before!
> 
> Hopefully soon. This is volunteer work, not full time job kinda work. We'll just have to wait. They'll come.


lol oh wow, I know it's all volunteer work I was just curious as to how long it takes, never done this before. Thanks though


----------

